# Question on commercial insurance for renting out vehicle onto rideshare



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I was curious for those of you who use Uber Fleet:

Do you have regular commercial insurance, or do you need any sort of "rental car" insurance that you use to have drivers use your car on rideshare? This is to put a car out with a driver paying rental fees. Thought this might be a good resource hub to lazily start asking for this idea.


----------

